# Cut in with 6" whizz roller



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Just knocked out an 800 SF ceiling with a bunch of different planes due to rocked in ductwork and other issues. Used the whizz roller on a pole to cut in almost everything, then the 18" polar bear nap to roll the heavy knockdown texture. Took less than two hours to setup, paint and cleanup. The fuzzy ended roller made a big difference in getting it done quick. The whizz had the same style nap as the polar bear. Love that polar bear!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

no pics?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Just knocked out an 800 SF ceiling with a bunch of different planes due to rocked in ductwork and other issues. Used the whizz roller on a pole to cut in almost everything, then the 18" polar bear nap to roll the heavy knockdown texture. Took less than two hours to setup, paint and cleanup. The fuzzy ended roller made a big difference in getting it done quick. The whizz had the same style nap as the polar bear. Love that polar bear!


My guys love the 4" gold stripe whizzes, they are a huge time saver. I buy them in bulk and they cost around 40 cents per roller. Gotta watch them with semi cause they shed a lot when new so we keep a dozen or so in a bucket that were used before and they don't shed as much


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Guys...post pics or send link to these products.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Guys...post pics or send link to these products.


Here ya go, I pay $4 a pack and there is 10 to a pack


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

That's a good price.

I use the Wooster mini's, but sleeves aren't cheap.....once at Cloverdale I found a 10 pack, but mostly you can only buy them in three packs. Might be something worth looking for online.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Most of the stores around here seem to have bulk packs. I'll post a pic when I can. You can get them in all different naps, from 1/4" mohair for fine work to 3/4" shaggy. My SW store stocks them, for about twice as much as the Parker Paint stores. Often you can get a store to special order them. I bought a 100 pack recently online from a wholesale place, I got a bunch of sundry stuff, most of which was crap, but the mini rollers were actually pretty good. Buying them in two packs is terrible. You can usually get a ten pack for almost the same price from the right supplier. Also, they often seem to stock them in the back room. Ask for bulk packs of whizz rollers.


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Just knocked out an 800 SF ceiling with a bunch of different planes due to rocked in ductwork and other issues. Used the whizz roller on a pole to cut in almost everything, then the 18" polar bear nap to roll the heavy knockdown texture. Took less than two hours to setup, paint and cleanup. The fuzzy ended roller made a big difference in getting it done quick. The whizz had the same style nap as the polar bear. Love that polar bear!


I'm confused. How do you cut in with a Whizz roller?

Maybe I'm just reading it too literally. Do you mean that you painted the ceiling into the corner and onto the walls with the Whizz roller? Of course that means cutting in the walls after painting the ceiling.

This is the way I usually do it except I usually use a brush.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Most of the stores around here seem to have bulk packs. I'll post a pic when I can. You can get them in all different naps, from 1/4" mohair for fine work to 3/4" shaggy. My SW store stocks them, for about twice as much as the Parker Paint stores. Often you can get a store to special order them. I bought a 100 pack recently online from a wholesale place, I got a bunch of sundry stuff, most of which was crap, but the mini rollers were actually pretty good. Buying them in two packs is terrible. You can usually get a ten pack for almost the same price from the right supplier. Also, they often seem to stock them in the back room. Ask for bulk packs of whizz rollers.


Small market Canadian thing. (Winnipeg is an island in the middle of the prairies of only a million people) 

Ordering online and driving to the border (60 miles away) is very popular here. Maybe not for some whiz rollers, but you get my drift.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Small market Canadian thing. (Winnipeg is an island in the middle of the prairies of only a million people)
> 
> Ordering online and driving to the border (60 miles away) is very popular here. Maybe not for some whiz rollers, but you get my drift.


:whistling2:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ddemair said:


> I'm confused. How do you cut in with a Whizz roller?
> 
> Maybe I'm just reading it too literally. Do you mean that you painted the ceiling into the corner and onto the walls with the Whizz roller? Of course that means cutting in the walls after painting the ceiling.
> 
> This is the way I usually do it except I usually use a brush.


Yeah I used an extension pole and fuzzy ended roller to cut in the ceiling at all walls and duct work breaks. Went super fast. Followed with 18" polar bear. Of course I had to use brush when doing the wall color. I dragged the roller on its side on the wall after hitting the lid to kill any fat edges on the wall. In hindsight 4" roller would have been fine but 6" was all I had.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Yeah I used an extension pole and fuzzy ended roller to cut in the ceiling at all walls and duct work breaks. Went super fast. Followed with 18" polar bear. Of course I had to use brush when doing the wall color. I dragged the roller on its side on the wall after hitting the lid to kill any fat edges on the wall. In hindsight 4" roller would have been fine but 6" was all I had.


c'mon now, you know size has nothing to do with it - its how you use it. That's what I was told ( consolingly it seemed) by Mrs Dawg:blink:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ddemair said:


> I'm confused. How do you cut in with a Whizz roller?
> 
> Maybe I'm just reading it too literally. Do you mean that you painted the ceiling into the corner and onto the walls with the Whizz roller? Of course that means cutting in the walls after painting the ceiling.
> 
> This is the way I usually do it except I usually use a brush.


yeah, i was wondering that too.


----------

